# во всех окнах и браузерах экран стал черный с желтым шрифтом - винд 10



## U_TA (04.04.2021)

Ребята!!! спасите!!!!! второй день мучаемся! ничего не помогает! экран черный везде, шрифт режущий глаз  - желтый! в браузере в некоторых местах еще и выделен шрифт черным! никакие изменения фона на компьютере или браузере в настройках не помогают. в спец возможностях экранная лупа и инвертирование  тоже бесполезно. или ничего не меняется, или вообще изображение становится похожим на негатив... что это может быть и  как с этим бороться?!(((((


----------



## Fox (04.04.2021)

U_TA сказал(а):


> Ребята!!! спасите!!!!! второй день мучаемся! ничего не помогает! экран черный везде, шрифт режущий глаз  - желтый! в браузере в некоторых местах еще и выделен шрифт черным! никакие изменения фона на компьютере или браузере в настройках не помогают. в спец возможностях экранная лупа и инвертирование  тоже бесполезно. или ничего не меняется, или вообще изображение становится похожим на негатив... что это может быть и  как с этим бороться?!(((((



У вас наверное включился режим высокой контрастности.


----------



## Serg (04.04.2021)

U_TA сказал(а):


> Ребята!!! спасите!!!!! второй день мучаемся! ничего не помогает! экран черный везде, шрифт режущий глаз  - желтый! в браузере в некоторых местах еще и выделен шрифт черным! никакие изменения фона на компьютере или браузере в настройках не помогают. в спец возможностях экранная лупа и инвертирование  тоже бесполезно. или ничего не меняется, или вообще изображение становится похожим на негатив... что это может быть и  как с этим бороться?!(((((


дефект видеокарты, дефект провода видеокарта-монитор. Вирусная активность


----------



## Александра (20.05.2021)

Fox сказал(а):


> У вас наверное включился режим высокой контрастности.
> Посмотреть вложение 11014


Спасибо тебе, мил человек!!!!!


----------



## Fox (20.05.2021)

главное что помогло!


----------

